# xcross solver



## kelsar (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello, i'm looking for a good scrambler with option generating scrambles apropriate for CFOP's xcross (or partial xcross).
Is there somewhere one? 
Thanks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 14, 2015)

It's for 2x2x2s, but that's essentially the part you need to train more for x-crosses:

http://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/


----------



## kelsar (Oct 14, 2015)

ok  that's awesome!


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I believe this should work

http://laire.fi/jarcs/


----------

